# Trainers



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

In hindsight as there are a few people interested in clothes and trainers that might not dip into the "what are you listening to thread" I'll post this here as well.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/65260-what-are-you-listening-to/&do=embed&comment=1559688&embedComment=1559688&embedDo=findComment

Worth a listen if you can find the time.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the Dassler episode. I'm up to about 20 pairs of Adidas at the moment :laugh:

I'll have to do a montage pic one day 

The latest are Zurro:










I would have preferred original Azzurro but rare as hen's teeth and priced to match


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> I'm looking forward to the Dassler episode. I'm up to about 20 pairs of Adidas at the moment :laugh:
> 
> I'll have to do a montage pic one day
> 
> ...


 I love Adidas trainers but before my feet where amputated I could not buy them as they where uncomfortable for my feet but now as long as they are a size 8 I can wear what I want and no blisters :laugh:

Currently own about 5 Adidas , notice I said 5 and not 5 pairs .... I bin the right shoe as I only wear one of my legs :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jsud2002 said:


> I love Adidas trainers but before my feet where amputated I could not buy them as they where uncomfortable for my feet but now as long as they are a size 8 I can wear what I want and no blisters :laugh:
> 
> Currently own about 5 Adidas , notice I said 5 and not 5 pairs .... I bin the right shoe as I only wear one of my legs :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 If you do have a listen Vans started out by selling single shoes to skateboarders as apparently they only wore one out and didn't want to pay for a complete pair.



it'salivejim said:


> I'm looking forward to the Dassler episode. I'm up to about 20 pairs of Adidas at the moment :laugh:
> 
> I'll have to do a montage pic one day
> 
> ...


 The Dasslers thread almost every episode.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@BondandBigM I tend to keep clear of trainers because of the speed I destroy them. I don't mind spending the money, but soles gone in under two months is a bit quick for my pocket. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I don't mind spending the money, but soles gone in under two months is a bit quick for my pocket. Any suggestions ?


 Sit down more... :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM I tend to keep clear of trainers because of the speed I destroy them. I don't mind spending the money, but soles gone in under two months is a bit quick for my pocket. Any suggestions ?


 Are you doing a marathon every day

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I tend to wear one pair to death and the others only occasionally. My current go to is a pair of Adidas Indoor Supers. Adidas are okay but the quality is very variable as is the sizing, I have two pairs of identical Indoor Supers just different colours, both size ten and the fit is completely different, almost makes me think one pair has had the wrong size label stitched on.

In my humble opinion for me, they weren't mentioned in this podcast, a "fashion brand" I like is Lacoste, well made, comfortable and last for ages but the last couple of pairs were about £100 each but better than the Adidas.

Otherwise if you don't care about the brand or the looks you could do worse than pop into Sport Direct and pick up a pair of their Dunlop work trainers, I've had a few pairs now for work, steel toe caps but you'd never know. I've just worn a pair out and they lasted about six or seven months wandering about all day on rough concrete floors and walking back and forth to work. They are about £30 and do a job.

https://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-maine-mens-steel-toe-cap-safety-boots-181066


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Sit down more... :laughing2dw:


 Then I'd be asking about which trousers do I buy that the @rse doesn't wear out on ?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Love my home town trainers

Adidas Luton town


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> Love my home town trainers
> 
> Adidas Luton town
> 
> View attachment 30809


 Where did you have them done ??

There are a few places doing that sort of thing and restoring them now.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Where did you have them done ??
> 
> There are a few places doing that sort of thing and restoring them now.


 A company on line fines these

https://www.dasslerscraft.co.uk/shop/Luton-Town-Custom-Handball-Spezial-Navy-p291605299


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> A company on line fines these
> 
> https://www.dasslerscraft.co.uk/shop/Luton-Town-Custom-Handball-Spezial-Navy-p291605299


 I wonder if they would do a matching Bond and Big M Stan Smiths for us.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I'm going with the Sambas for the boozer tonight.










And I've no idea what's going on with Big M, I told her to get something for her birthday but I have a feeling it has cost me a bit more than a pair of Adidas










:huh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> I wonder if they would do a matching Bond and Big M Stan Smiths for us.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 Mate I'm sure if you message them they would do it


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm wondering where I can buy those trainers that are linked to your mobile phone.

You know those ones.. you see people walking around with their heads down staring at their phone operating the walk feature through the camera.

I quite like them but I'm not sure if I need to be eating chewing gum while I wear them or if it is obligatory to be wearing a tracksuit colour coded to green blue and silvered red.

Do the air bubbles at the bottom need a special connector or will my inflatable guest bed foot pump suffice?

I have my copy of hip hop volume 1.. if I buy a pair will the occasional quote from Dr Dre stop local gang members from taking them from me.

I'm also confused about what to wear after trainers.. in a few years do we move onto adult size? I feel I should at least be at least considered for pull ups or skip the pre-years of flip flops.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

After two independent recommendations I bought a pair of Sketchers. Although they are very comfortable they are also slightly embarassing.

I have also got my first pair of Asics, and they are excellent. I also favour New Balance, but I think Asics beat them.

I hate sports direct after too many bad experiences, so I recommend MandM for good prices and far better service


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

My current regular Adidas line-up, got others which i dont wear as much but these are my faves.

[IMG alt="adidas MALLISON SPZL - The story behind the trainers | Man Savings" data-ratio="75.09"]https://i2.wp.com/www.mansavings.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/DlnzL0-W4AAyUO5.jpg?w=1080&ssl=1[/IMG]

[IMG alt="adidas Originals Footwear Broomfield - Grey - Trainers from Triads UK" data-ratio="75.09"]https://www.triads.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1568714126-59192100.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="size? adidas Originals Nite Jogger Bright Yellow" data-ratio="66.62"]https://www.sneakerfiles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/size-adidas-originals-nite-jogger-bright-yellow.jpg[/IMG]

Nite jogger.

The Adidas originals range has gone too far in my opinion, they`re bringing classic trainers back which some might say is a good thing, but some models do actually have slight detail changes to them, Adidas jeans for example back in the day came in two different colours, some were in a kind of denim blue suede and a red suede, now they're all colours and has spoiled the legacyof an iconic trainer.

[IMG alt="J1" data-ratio="46.67"]https://modculture.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451cbb069e201bb0897ad3a970d-800wi[/IMG][IMG alt="J4" data-ratio="49.11"]https://modculture.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451cbb069e201bb0897ad4a970d-800wi[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sabailand said:


> My current regular Adidas line-up, got others which i dont wear as much but these are my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree the whole Adidas reissue thing has got out of hand, doesn't really bother me there was only one pair I wanted that I couldn't get. They were on Ebay literally within hours at double the price but I wasn't that desperate.










I spoke to a lad in one shop later and he said they only got a few pairs and in as many words more of less said without actually admitting it they bought them themselves. Kind of backed up by an apprentice at work who bought a pair from ebay, the seller had left the till receipt in the box. The time stamp on it was before shop actually opened.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I agree the whole Adidas reissue thing has got out of hand, doesn't really bother me there was only one pair I wanted that I couldn't get. They were on Ebay literally within hours at double the price but I wasn't that desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You`re right about certain trainers, people in the shop buy them (or put them aside for their mates) and then they`re up on ebay for literally hundreds of pounds, there was an iconic Nike trainer back in the 80`s called 'Omega flame' popular in casual culture , Nike are reissuing them but they`re going to be like rocking horse 5h11t, i put it to the lad in the shop about them being snapped up before they even hit the shelves and he agreed, think he said people can apply to go in a ballot of something like that.

By the way I knew certain brands sometimes join forces and created limited editions, but first time i`ve seen the C.P. company Adidas mix, i bought some Y3`s years ago and those weren't cheap but those C.P/adidas in the pic are a bit too expensive for me.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sabailand said:


> You`re right about certain trainers, people in the shop buy them (or put them aside for their mates) and then they`re up on ebay for literally hundreds of pounds, there was an iconic Nike trainer back in the 80`s called 'Omega flame' popular in casual culture , Nike are reissuing them but they`re going to be like rocking horse 5h11t, i put it to the lad in the shop about them being snapped up before they even hit the shelves and he agreed, think he said people can apply to go in a ballot of something like that.
> 
> By the way I knew certain brands sometimes join forces and created limited editions, but first time i`ve seen the C.P. company Adidas mix, i bought some Y3`s years ago and those weren't cheap but those C.P/adidas in the pic are a bit too expensive for me.


 Yep a lot of places are doing raffles, stick your name down and you might be lucky and get a pair. Our apprentice at work used to sit up all night with a couple of laptops and his phone logged in just ready to hit the buy button, he was lucky a few times but more often than not he ended up buying them later on Ebay.

Depends on the size you want but the red Adidas x CP are around £250/£300 + now for a bnwt pair, like I said though I'm not that desperate.

These LG's were going for crazy money when they first came out, the prices have dropped back a bit now but I saw one pair bid up to £5K

:huh:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303781469934


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

sabailand said:


> My current regular Adidas line-up, got others which i dont wear as much but these are my faves.


 It took me ages to track a pair of these down in my size. Love them and the story behind them:

https://www.mansavings.co.uk/adidas-mallison-spzl-story/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'll see if these last more than two months.

:boxing:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A small selection










I just need a Trimm Trab track top now.

My two favourite pairs

Diadora Borg Signiture Elites and Hamburg Fish Markets



















And another go to pair










If you are willing to out wait the initial must have them now rush, Size is a good shop for decent deals on the retro stuff.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> I'm also confused about what to wear after trainers.. in a few years do we move onto adult size? .


 These are good, Velcro fastening and machine washable.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> These are good, Velcro fastening and machine washable.


 Seems about right for me. :thumbsup:

Now all I need is a pipe!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> Seems about right for me. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now all I need is a pipe!


 And a bag of pandrops.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> And a bag of pandrops.


 Worthers original for me..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> Worthers original for me..


 Amateur. :laughing2dw:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> It took me ages to track a pair of these down in my size. Love them and the story behind them:
> 
> https://www.mansavings.co.uk/adidas-mallison-spzl-story/


 It is indeed a nice story, you`re probably aware that Adidas also brought the `Broomfield` out as a kind of legacy/follow up to the `mallison`, Broomfield of course being the old home of his team Airdrie.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Latest purchase arrived today


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Latest purchase arrived today
> 
> View attachment 31477


 Nice one, Iconic old skool SL 72`s.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So I gave up my job as a planet saving recycler. Been there done that and this week moved into the rag trade in a big clothing distribution warehouse.

When I went for the interview and they showed me around as usual the QC area seemed the most layed back and I made a bit of my QA/QC background and threw in that I was also very parnickity about my clothes and footware. Someone must have fell for it as I got the job.

:biggrin:

Basically when each order arrives in goods inward a random selection of boxes from each order are opened and given the once over. Any issues with the sample check and the boss will send the whole batch for a 100% check. Standard stuff.

At the end of yesterday's shift the QC boss women collared me, gave me the all important piece of paper that allows you to stroll around full of your own misplaced self importance and asked me to locate the order as it was for a 100% check the next day.

The place is huge, probably about two football grounds and at one end on four floors, supposed to have about 28 miles of overhead rails that clothes get moved around to and from the various areas.

She said I'd like this one.

:hmmm9uh:

I eventually found the pallets.

Black Trainers

7000 feckin pairs of them. All have to be unboxed, unpacked, checked, repackaged and reboxed.

:swoon:

I might be there for some time

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I might be there for some time


 I bet you can't wait to retire. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Here's my current stable plus a couple of pairs of Gazelles are always on the go.









On a slight tangent, remember these Bond? Couldn't help myself and picked a pair up last month.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Black Trainers
> 
> 7000 feckin pairs of them. All have to be unboxed, unpacked, checked, repackaged and reboxed.
> 
> ...


 Good training


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

these orange ones I've got are fine. My wife has explicit instructions if I start to look like I'm wearing "bairns" clothes, to hit me with something hard.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Picked these Supercourts the other day from the last pair oddies rack in JD. Bit of a bargain.










Another pair I probably won't wear but hey ho

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No show without Punch

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Big M saw me taking pictures of trainers again and appeared with a couple of boxes from her cupboard


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Epic, I'm a fan of trainers, got half a dozen pairs deliversd a couple of days ago





Y3 x 3, Gant, DSquared2 & a pair of Golden Goose DB. Am up to about 90 pairs now.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I only wear Skechers trainers, nothing else seems to fit my wide feet. Not sure how many I've got, maybe 10 or 12 pairs.


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Armani (not ea7) are fairly wide fitting, but if you're just looking for kick abouts, stick to Sketchers.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bow said:


> Here's my current stable plus a couple of pairs of Gazelles are always on the go.
> 
> View attachment 32200
> 
> ...


 Not so sure about the Kickers, I seem to remember back in the day my sister and her then boyfriend wearing them with Afghan coats and various other hippy paranfailia

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I do however have a pair of Diadora Borg Signiture Elites, a bit battered now but nice shoes












Hastie73 said:


> Epic, I'm a fan of trainers, got half a dozen pairs deliversd a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have some Y3 clothes and caps, always fancied a pair of their trainers but they are a bit pricey considering they are basically just Adidas.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

BondandBigM said:


> Not so sure about the Kickers, I seem to remember back in the day my sister and her then boyfriend wearing them with Afghan coats and various other hippy paranfailia
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Kickers were the thing with Lois cords or Farah's and a Pringle jumper in my day!


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Even though i might not be going for any i still have a look in the trainer shops when i get the chance, some of the trainers i see on the shelves are genuinely hideous, utter monstrosities, some of them i`d have to be paid to wear, i know back in the day some trainers were a bit different from the rest but they were bastions of understatedness compared to some of whats on offer todays.

What are they, and would you dare. :laugh:

[IMG alt="New Balance Vision Racer x Jaden Smith - Men Shoes - Image 1 of 6 Enlarged Image" data-ratio="100.00"]https://images.footlocker.com/is/image/FLEU/314214766504_01?wid=520&hei=520&fmt=png-alpha[/IMG][IMG alt="Nike Max Uptempo - Men Shoes - Image 1 of 6 Enlarged Image" data-ratio="100.00"]https://images.footlocker.com/is/image/FLEU/314107849904_01?wid=520&hei=520&fmt=png-alpha[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Nike Crater Impact - Men Shoes - Image 1 of 6 Enlarged Image" data-ratio="100.00"]https://images.footlocker.com/is/image/FLEU/314214660004_01?wid=520&hei=520&fmt=png-alpha[/IMG]


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> I have some Y3 clothes and caps, always fancied a pair of their trainers but they are a bit pricey considering they are basically just Adidas.


 They're light years ahead of normal Adidas; much comfier, better quality of leather, and they last. I can't recommend them enough. They're not cheap, granted, but if you can't treat yourself every once in a while....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Hastie73 said:


> They're light years ahead of normal Adidas; much comfier, better quality of leather, and they last. I can't recommend them enough. They're not cheap, granted, but if you can't treat yourself every once in a while....


 Don't get me wrong I'm a complete Brand snob, I've got wardrobes and shoeboxes full of the stuff. To mention a few.... Stone Island, Paul and Shark, Armani, CP Company, Adidas Originals, Versace, Stone Island Shadow Project, Y3, Moncler, Ralph Lauren, lacoste, Viviene Westwood, Hugo Boss and so on and as I said in another thread at one time Big M counted around 250 shirts and tops alone. Back in the day I worked in Italy

Two things imho stand out as not being worth the money, Moncler and Y3 but hey ho if you're a brand snob like me you need a couple of pieces.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Just as an asides my first job about 50 years ago was in an independent high end shoe shop and my current job despite the odd extra shift wheeling pallets around is in the QC department of a large distribution warehouse that supplies several well known High Street clothing sellers.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

BondandBigM said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm a complete Brand snob, I've got wardrobes and shoeboxes full of the stuff. To mention a few.... Stone Island, Paul and Shark, Armani, CP Company, Adidas Originals, Versace, Stone Island Shadow Project, Y3, Moncler, Ralph Lauren, lacoste, Viviene Westwood, Hugo Boss and so on and as I said in another thread at one time Big M counted around 250 shirts and tops alone. Back in the day I worked in Italy
> 
> Two things imho stand out as not being worth the money, Moncler and Y3 but hey ho if you're a brand snob like me you need a couple of pieces.
> 
> ...


 Good to know, I'll send you a shopping list shortly


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

While we`re on the subject went into TK maxx today, saw Gucci bomber jacket for £499, first time i`ve seen Gucci stuff in TK`s before, you do get some good stuff in but its all pot luck, definitely some bargains to be had if you fall lucky, not too long ago got myself two Ralph Lauren jumpers for £50 each,back home i looked at the RL website and they were selling for £135 each.Some stuff they get in they`ll never get in again, it really is a case of striking while the irons hot.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sabailand said:


> While we`re on the subject went into TK maxx today, saw Gucci bomber jacket for £499, first time i`ve seen Gucci stuff in TK`s before, you do get some good stuff in but its all pot luck, definitely some bargains to be had if you fall lucky, not too long ago got myself two Ralph Lauren jumpers for £50 each,back home i looked at the RL website and they were selling for £135 each.Some stuff they get in they`ll never get in again, it really is a case of striking while the irons hot.


 If you can't be bothered going to a shop.

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/mens-gold-label/c/02090000

They have all their better designer stuff on a separate page. I've had a few bits and pieces. The only minor problem is when you receive the item if it doesn't fit or you don't like it you have to take it back to a shop but in fairness it was no quibble cash refund there and then.

The other minor problem with a lot of their stuff is it's old stock, last years collection, samples, stuff that was never available in Europe and so on. And it's not all as it seems either, for example buy a Viviene Westwood shirt from an AD and the proper ones are made in Italy but the ones sold in TKMaxx are all made in Turkey, Romania and various other places. They are less than half price for a reason. My daughter used to work in our local TKMaxx and as you say a bit of a lucky dip.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I have a lot but not as many as this guy.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jamiroquaihq/status/1434561972973064196?s=21

I usually go to a lot of gigs or sporting events but Covid has seen to that. I just bought things to try and alleviate the boredom and monotony, watches and trainers mostly. The permanent sales and discounts haven't helped.

I have just over 60 pairs of you count Converse and Vans. Probably about 40% Adidas the rest New Balance, Nike, Asics, Reebok, Onitsuka Tiger, Skechers.

There are a few unworn, I bought some white suede adidas the other week, when am I ever going to be comfortable wearing white suede!!!

I was showing the plumber around the other day and we got to the spare room where they are either on a 6ft shoe rack or piled up in their boxes. Awkward moment when he asked if the boxes were empty.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Got these a while ago, wanted a change from the Adidas reissues which seem to coming out every bloody day, really pleased with them and look good on.[IMG alt="373v2" data-ratio="100.00"]https://nb.scene7.com/is/image/NB/ml373hr2_nb_02_i?%24pdpflexf2%24&wid=440&hei=440[/IMG][IMG alt="373v2" data-ratio="100.00"]https://nb.scene7.com/is/image/NB/ml373hr2_nb_03_i?%24pdpflexf2%24&wid=440&hei=440[/IMG][IMG alt="373v2" data-ratio="100.00"]https://nb.scene7.com/is/image/NB/ml373hr2_nb_04_i?%24pdpflexf2%24&wid=440&hei=440[/IMG]


----------



## Hotbulb (Jan 1, 2020)

I lived in converse but have now found these as My preferred bumper boots , the worlds oldest basket ball sneaker manufacturer


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

sabailand said:


> Even though i might not be going for any i still have a look in the trainer shops when i get the chance, some of the trainers i see on the shelves are genuinely hideous, utter monstrosities, some of them i`d have to be paid to wear, i know back in the day some trainers were a bit different from the rest but they were bastions of understatedness compared to some of whats on offer todays.
> 
> What are they, and would you dare. :laugh:


 Middle ones, Air Max Uptempo '96. Lovely shoes, I had the '94, '95 and '96 in "University Blue". Looked nice on the shelf... never wore them like.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Surely these were made for @BondandBigM... Rolex trainers... a snip at £2.5k :laugh: and they'll match the LV... Custom Air Jordans. Two different pairs (Not sure about the dodgy jeans turnups with the second ones, though)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Surely these were made for @BondandBigM... Rolex trainers... a snip at £2.5k :laugh: and they'll match the LV... Custom Air Jordans. Two different pairs (Not sure about the dodgy jeans turnups with the second ones, though)


 Pocket money compared to what some pairs go for

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

As previously mentioned mostly mine are Adidas










That being said before every scruffy Primani chav and their Hienz 57 mongral bull terriers were wearing the snides I liked Lacoste. In their day they were quality shoes and their tops are excellent, lost count of how many I have.



















Obviously In my humble opinion, way better than Adidas, last forever

But like a lot of my clothes probably because I never actually wear them.

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mummy, mummy, can I tell you another story? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

For some reason Big M likes to watch England, must be the Essex thing.

So yet again I'm off out to the local Three Lions Den.

:huh:



















Hamburg Fish Markets and CP tonight.

@Jacksy

You might think you've been out and about a bit in some ropey places but try being the only Jock in a diehard Pools & England boozer.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

BondandBigM said:


> For some reason Big M likes to watch England, must be the Essex thing.
> 
> So yet again I'm off out to the local Three Lions Den.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:

Use the app to order your beer. You'll be safer :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Hamburg Fish Markets and CP tonight.
> 
> @Jacksy
> 
> ...


 Go about it the psychological way @BondandBigM, learn the local accent and you'll blend in unnoticed, guaranteed.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

80’s flashback for you @BondandBigM


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Adidas have ruled the roost for decades re good looking trainers, but i've said similar before all the Adidas originals are being churned out for the mass market, if they sell thats fine as Adidas are a company that wants to make money, sad part is some classic iconic trainers are being brought out in all sorts of colourways and basically they look s***e, bright purple Hamburgs with green stripes isnt my idea of a cool looking trainer, Adidas jeans in allsorts of colourways is a stain on a classic shoe etc etc.
Decided to go down other routes lately, got some new balance a while ago and recently bought these, a bit retro looking with a bit of 'terrace heritage'.
.....dont be a sheep


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I have worn the old baseball boots but never owned a pair of trainers. I have occasionally thought about buying a pair but never got past the music and spotty oik assistants. I also struggle with paying £100+ for something that look like a pair of pumps. Maybe I should look again but definitely not white ones. I would get drummed out of the Bricklayers Arms.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

chas g said:


> I have worn the old baseball boots but never owned a pair of trainers. I have occasionally thought about buying a pair but never got past the music and spotty oik assistants. I also struggle with paying £100+ for something that look like a pair of pumps. Maybe I should look again but definitely not white ones. I would get drummed out of the Bricklayers Arms.


Yes not the best colour and material (these are suede) for the time of the year.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

chas g said:


> I also struggle with paying £100+ for something that look like a pair of pumps.


I agree these days the prices are a bit over the top for what isn't anything special and as @sabailand says these days some of them are hidious but occasionally you can get something half decent in the sales. I picked up another pair of Keglersupers yesterday in a fairly restrained colour.


----------

